# Another Contest! Best Angle Shot



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Show us your best angle shots of your horse. This means not a picture straight on, but at some sort of angle. The picture I enter is an example. I am not going to judge. When we get to 30 pictures, you guys will judge which ones you like the most!

-Maximum 2 pictures 
-Must be at some kind of angle
-judged by you guys!
-include horses name and why you like the picture


Name- Snapple 
I love the angle and look of the picture


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

*Apollo*

This is an angle that shows what he is usually found doing when you come up on him...Trying to see what is going on outside the barn


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

*Xander*

Another from the photo-vault.
Just two "OLD" friends 

Xander and myself... It was a long workout...


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Honey - I took this crouching... she was confused as to how "Mummy shrank" lol.










Evo - I just love this. I have a big thing about his star, and have taken a couple of shots at this angle. This is the best one with the sky in the background.

Tis a shame you can only have two... poor Bailey misses out 
x


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pennellipi - I like this pic cause of the sky in the background and nelly just looks so relaxed.









Chucky - I like it cause it is different and pretty, he is such a poser


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

dawn: 18 year old arab mare










Reba: 10 year old arab mare


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Loosewolf, I love your pic! It's sooo cute!!!

Here is a pic of Fidget and I jumping. I have already entered this in another contest because I love the angle of this shot!


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

I am entering these two of my horse Shocking. I love the angles, but I also love the quality of the photo. They are crisp, clean and super bright.


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

The first pic is my boy ben, i just love how his body looks in this pic







this one is my new girl i havnt decided on her name yet, i like this one cause she was me and was comming to visit.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is mine


Hunter
I like it because he looks so nice against the background. To me the picture says a lot! He looks like he is lost in thought or something


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here are my 2 entries! I just love them both cause they're at such fun angles, even though both horses look like they wanna eat the camera

Heres Liberty









And Sunshine


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

this is hercules's eye. he has one blue and one brown eye but the blue is way prettyer. i love this shot cuz i ADORE his cute liitle eye. 
p.s i traded him for a morgan so i dont own him anymore, but i used to


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

My paint gelding Stitch is such a goober!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

I love both of these photo's because of the angle that they were taken at, and the amazing color.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Here is some of Abby.


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

This is my stallion Zips Convincing Clue aka Zip. 
He's more than a horse he is my friend who listens
and never judges.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

Lena loves the camera!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Love this pic, shows my boys sweet personality, and the fact that I took this picture, AND am in it...skill :lol: and of course had to add my avatar pic in, absolutly love the angle on my pretty boy.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

oo! fun! hehe!

this is Charmer
i love this pic because of the sunny backround and how Charmer looks so confident


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Salty, i love Charmer's tartan halter!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i left her stall door in and found her doing this:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I have quite a few but


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks you for your entries everyone!!

Now you can start voting on the 3 pictures you like best.. in order of your favorites. 
And yes, you can vote for your own!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wait! Can i add mine? If so here they are:

Dukes Dallas


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oooops Sorry Scratch that second one! I meant to put this one








http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j281/fitzycent4dot6/Dukes Dallas/Photo Shoot/032.jpg


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Of course you can still add your pics, cowgirl. They still count, don't worry! They are awesome pictures too!

OK, let the voting begin!


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

ok my vote is for loosewolf that is just too sweet.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i vote for ''cowgirlfitzy'' and dukes dallas (i like the first pic best)!!!!!!


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

LOOSEWOLF 2 votes (I have too..it's my work/Horses!)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to contribute to the contest, but I'll vote anyway.

I choose... Picture Perfect's first pic. The angle is amazing, and its gorgeous!


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone want to be in charge of tabulating the votes?


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I like RusticWildFire


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

snap, you should make a tally thread for this!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> I didn't get a chance to contribute to the contest, but I'll vote anyway.
> 
> I choose... Picture Perfect's first pic. The angle is amazing, and its gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

i vote for happygoose! I cant vote for anyone else, of course im going to like my horsies more!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

*So, what now?*

What's happening with the contest? 
What next then?


----------

